# NEW SINK - FROM WHERE ?



## 96387 (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi , :? 
I am trying to see if i can find a new sink/drainer for my motorhome and have been to several sites on the internet without success. I want a metallic silver not a stainless steel or chrome one.
I am waiting to hear back from Autosleeper themselves but thought id ask on here in case someone was in the know ?
Smurfers


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Smurfers try Hunmanby Caravan Breakers near Filey. Telephone number 01723 892490.


----------



## 96387 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thankyou sealady i will give them a try
Smurfers


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,

I guess you have tried people like O'Leary Motorhomes, they are reputed to be the biggest and best for bits and pieces.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Smurfers,

I've sent you a pm, click on 'private messages' on the menu on the left under 'discussion' and there should be a private message in your 'inbox'.

pete.


----------

